# Harvest Moon: The Lost Valley (launching in NA on November 4)



## Libra (Oct 9, 2014)

Harvest Moon: The Lost Valley is launching in North America on November 4, Natsume has announced.

The publisher just shared the news on Twitter with the following message: click here.

Harvest Moon: The Lost Valley will be coming to Europe sometime next year. We should be hearing about the game?s publisher shortly.

Source here.After confirming earlier today that Harvest Moon: The Lost Valley will ship on November 4, Natsume now announced that the game has gone gold. The game will be available for $29.99.

Those who pre-order Harvest Moon: The Lost Valley at GameStop (EBGames in Canada) or on the Natsume store will receive a 5″ dog plushie, which is modeled after the dog players can have as a pet in-game. Natsume?s store is also selling the Harvest Moon: The Lost Valley Collector?s Edition. This will come with a 12″ premium-size rabbit plushie.

Source here.


----------



## Sholee (Oct 9, 2014)

watched some let's play of this game and I'm quite disappointed.... 
I used to loveeee the HM franchise but it's been getting worse and worse
not sure if it's because I'm getting older but it just seems like this new game is for really young kids
with the amount of tutorials and guiding that are explained endlessly


----------



## Libra (Oct 9, 2014)

Sholee said:


> watched some let's play of this game and I'm quite disappointed....
> I used to loveeee the HM franchise but it's been getting worse and worse
> not sure if it's because I'm getting older but it just seems like this new game is for really young kids
> with the amount of tutorials and guiding that are explained endlessly



Well, there's the whole discussion of whether or not this is a "real" Harvest Moon game, so maybe you'd be more interested in Story of Seasons?


----------



## Ayaya (Oct 9, 2014)

So who's getting this game? I'm gonna have to wait for reviews amd impressions before getting this, especially since I'm saving up for Alpha Sapphire...


----------



## Libra (Oct 9, 2014)

Ayaya said:


> So who's getting this game?



I honestly don't know yet. I've never played a Harvest Moon before and I'm kinda hoping Story of Seasons will come to Europe. At the same time, The Lost Valley looks interesting as well. Different, yes, but maybe something I'd like actually. So yes, I guess I'll wait first for a few reviews and such as well.


----------



## Sholee (Oct 9, 2014)

oops i confused the lost valley WITH story of seasons. 
I haven't checked out lost valley yet

SoS is the one i wont buy whenever it comes to NA


----------



## Ayaya (Oct 9, 2014)

Libra said:


> I honestly don't know yet. I've never played a Harvest Moon before and I'm kinda hoping Story of Seasons will come to Europe. At the same time, The Lost Valley looks interesting as well. Different, yes, but maybe something I'd like actually. So yes, I guess I'll wait first for a few reviews and such as well.



As this isn't made by Marvelous, I don't recommend this as your first HM game  I'd recommend you try A New Beginning instead before this one. 
I hope Europe will get Story of Seasons too! Rune Factory 4 was recently announced for Europe (they're still working on it tho) so maybe SoS will come as well. I also recommend  getting that, RF4 felt much better than every HM game for me haha. 

(I noticed on your game list, it seems we have the same taste in video games <o><o>)


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 9, 2014)

I remember seeing the trailer for this and thinking it was a Minecraft game. I can't imagine why they would go this route with any part of the HM series or spin-off, even. Honestly, it just doesn't look like something that I'd play. And from an artist's point of view, the style kind of bugs me, personally. I don't really like the style of the characters.

It could be a great game for those who enjoy things like Minecraft and spending a huge chunk of the time in-game just building, building, building, but Minecraft never was my sort of game and I don't think I'd enjoy this, either.


----------



## Sholee (Oct 9, 2014)

i would love to play a remake of  MFoMT in 3ds, why cant they do that instead of these weird new ones


----------



## oath2order (Oct 9, 2014)

The series sucks now. Lets go support Stardew Vley


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 9, 2014)

oath2order said:


> The series sucks now. Lets go support Stardew Vley



rip never gonna come out


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 9, 2014)

Amissapanda said:


> I remember seeing the trailer for this and thinking it was a Minecraft game. I can't imagine why they would go this route with any part of the HM series or spin-off, even. Honestly, it just doesn't look like something that I'd play. And from an artist's point of view, the style kind of bugs me, personally. I don't really like the style of the characters.
> 
> It could be a great game for those who enjoy things like Minecraft and spending a huge chunk of the time in-game just building, building, building, but Minecraft never was my sort of game and I don't think I'd enjoy this, either.



Because it's not part of the HM series. The "true" HM game is Story of Seasons, which is being handled by Marvelous/XSEED. This game is developed entirely by Natsume after they got the news that they are no longer handling translations. So since Marvelous/XSEED doesn't own the Harvest Moon name, they can't use it but Natsume will as a cash grab.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 9, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> rip never gonna come out



YES IT WILL IT BLOODY BETTER WELL COME OUT.


----------



## Flop (Oct 9, 2014)

oath2order said:


> The series sucks now. Lets go support Stardew Vley


Oath's probably mad because he could never get the Blue Feather


----------



## oath2order (Oct 9, 2014)

Flop said:


> Oath's probably mad because he could never get the Blue Feather



no I just think the series is getting ridiculous. The emphasis on marriage is annoying, the downright refusal to implement same-sex marriage is stupid, animals dying of old age just becomes an annoyance factor, especially when it takes FOREVER to raise the animal's friendships. I really don't like the inclusion of the upgraded cows, sheep, and chickens (Jerseys, Suffolks, and Silkies). Tool upgrading is annoying as it changes each game.

Stupid things such as "Great Alpaca Wool can't be used for blueprints that need Alpaca Wool" is beyond stupid.

Not being able to see friendship levels with everybody is annoying.

Some items (bricks) are needed for everything and are ridiculously rare


----------



## Flop (Oct 9, 2014)

oath2order said:


> no I just think the series is getting ridiculous. The emphasis on marriage is annoying, the downright refusal to implement same-sex marriage is stupid, animals dying of old age just becomes an annoyance factor, especially when it takes FOREVER to raise the animal's friendships. I really don't like the inclusion of the upgraded cows, sheep, and chickens (Jerseys, Suffolks, and Silkies). Tool upgrading is annoying as it changes each game.
> 
> Stupid things such as "Great Alpaca Wool can't be used for blueprints that need Alpaca Wool" is beyond stupid.
> 
> ...


First and only one I played was A Wonderful Life.  Whoops.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And you know Nintendo would implement it if it was a game made by them. I suppose Natsume(?) makes the call on it, since obviously Nintendo is not prejudiced against homosexual couples since they profusely apologized for not including them in TomodachI Life, and they promised to include it in any future installments.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 9, 2014)

Flop said:


> First and only one I played was A Wonderful Life.  Whoops.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And you know Nintendo would implement it if it was a game made by them. I suppose Natsume(?) makes the call on it, since obviously Nintendo is not prejudiced against homosexual couples since they profusely apologized for not including them in TomodachI Life, and they promised to include it in any future installments.



No, I know, I play the HM creators for it, not Nintendo.

Hell, that's not even my biggest issue.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 10, 2014)

Flop said:


> First and only one I played was A Wonderful Life.  Whoops.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And you know Nintendo would implement it if it was a game made by them. I suppose Natsume(?) makes the call on it, since obviously Nintendo is not prejudiced against homosexual couples since they profusely apologized for not including them in TomodachI Life, and they promised to include it in any future installments.


Marvelous AQL are the developers, Natsume merely localized their games until recently when Marvelous US(?) merged/purchased XSEED. 

@Oath: Supposedly some of that has been changed with this title, namely animals dying. Pretty sure someone actually following the game told me they no longer die in this one.


----------



## Libra (Oct 21, 2014)

_Natsume Inc together with Bergsala Lightweight has announced a European launch window for Harvest Moon: The Lost Valley. Earlier this month, the game?s publisher Natsume confirmed a November 4 release date for the franchise?s fans in North America. And while both publishers have yet to specify a European release date for the adorable farming simulation title, it?s pinned for launch on the Nintendo 3DS within the first quarter of 2015.

Not to be confused with Marvelous? Story of Seasons ? published by XSeed Games in North America ? and arriving in the region this winter, Natsume?s Harvest Moon title will focus on farming in a new world with changing seasons. Along with the launch window announcement, a new trailer can be seen above which showcases the game?s Minecraft-like textures. Bergsala Lightweight director Allan Ronnebro said the following in support of the game:

?Harvest Moon: The Lost Valley marks a new milestone in the Harvest Moon series, with the refined gameplay that has made it so loved around the world now moved into full 3D. We?re delighted to be able to bring it to Europe in early 2015, and hope that long-term and new fans alike will love what this latest game offers.?_

Source here.

EU trailer:


----------



## Libra (Oct 22, 2014)

While I'm not too fond of how this game looks, I have to admit I do like this trailer:


----------



## ThomasNLD (Oct 22, 2014)

The editing option like in A New Beginning is really a great addition for me, but I truly hate the look of the game. 
I just can`t buy that. I hope Story of Seasons is better then this (and gets released in Europe before hell freezes over).

For me, playing A New Beginning has raised the bar of what I expect from Harvest Moon games. Even though there are a lot of things that can be improved, the game had a real good feel over it, when it comes down to kinda leaving footprints in the community and leaving your design mark on the place.

Spoiler maybe for new players of A New Beginning, (kinda raving and ranting over an otherwise great game).


Spoiler



But like Oath said, not being able to use great yarn ball when you need regular, is just freaking stupid. Why would I want inferior sheep on the farm? Not to mention I want more control over laying roads, not just 3x3 patterns. Also agree on same sex marriages. I also don`t like the balance between marriage and what it adds to your farmlife in A New Beginning. I wish she was more part of your life. Let her bring new ideas for your farm, house upgrades, decoration tips, being able to help on the farm, etc. So many things could have been thought of.



Which doesn`t take away that I love A New Beginning btw. 

In short, this trailer is disappointing, but nowhere near as disappointing as not getting Rune Factory 4 in Europe. (GRRRRRR)


----------



## Nami (Oct 22, 2014)

The lost valley looks piss poor :/ literally, I mean the graphics. I try my best not to judge based on that alone, as I wound up loving magical melody, but this is just a bit much. They all look 5 years old. I hate the chibi look I suppose. Anyway it depends on how deep the story line goes and how much depth the characters have. AnB did pretty good with that, but could have been better. This looks like it'll be pretty shallow and more aimed towards children only. Could be wrong, this is just the impression I get from trailers and gameplay.


----------



## Libra (Oct 23, 2014)

ThomasNLD said:


> In short, this trailer is disappointing, but nowhere near as disappointing as not getting Rune Factory 4 in Europe. (GRRRRRR)



Well, we'll be getting Rune Factory 4 one day, we just don't know when yet.


----------



## mdchan (Oct 23, 2014)

Harvest Moon meets Minecraft in a game of epic fail as Natsume goes solo...

Nope, I'll take my $29.99 and save it for Story of Seasons.  I don't like Minecraft, and if I wanted to play a Minecraft-like game, I'd just buy Minecraft.  Not to mention that Lost Valley starts you off in Winter; the worst/most boring/most frustrating season in HM games.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 23, 2014)

Sholee said:


> watched some let's play of this game and I'm quite disappointed....
> I used to loveeee the HM franchise but it's been getting worse and worse
> not sure if it's because I'm getting older but it just seems like this new game is for really young kids
> with the amount of tutorials and guiding that are explained endlessly



I have to agree with this. HM64, HM: Friends of Mineral Town, A Wonderful Life, and DS Cute were extremely fun games for me but A New Beginning and Sunshine Islands came out and I was really disappointed. I felt the games had taken a turn to more for little kids in general. 

I'll probably still end up buying the new HM game and the Story of Seasons game to see which one I like more. I just love the franchise.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 24, 2014)

ShinyYoshi said:


> I have to agree with this. HM64, HM: Friends of Mineral Town, A Wonderful Life, and DS Cute were extremely fun games for me but A New Beginning and Sunshine Islands came out and I was really disappointed. I felt the games had taken a turn to more for little kids in general.
> 
> I'll probably still end up buying the new HM game and the Story of Seasons game to see which one I like more. I just love the franchise.



I loved HMDS. In retrospect it was the weirdest HM game and there were so many glitches. I loved it though/


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 24, 2014)

oath2order said:


> I loved HMDS. In retrospect it was the weirdest HM game and there were so many glitches. I loved it though/



I can't even play the HMDS game I have. It glitches so bad I have to turn it off within a few minutes of playing. My character was also never able to see heart events (I have no idea why) and even though Muffy was at a red heart, I had the full house expansion, and saved all the needed sprites, she wouldn't marry me. 
Then I started another file and whenever I gave anyone gifts, my friendship would never grow. It was so weird. 

They fixed a lot of that in HMDS Cute though. Such a good game :')


----------



## Cuppycakez (Oct 24, 2014)

I searched Rune Factory 4 and that looks a little fun!


----------



## Eldin (Oct 24, 2014)

Cuppycakez said:


> I searched Rune Factory 4 and that looks a little fun!



It's amazing, I sunk way too much time into that game.

Anyways, no plans on getting The Lost Valley. The graphical style looks like that of an Android game and it seems like the main draw will be customization (when I'd rather have genuinely good gameplay). I might grab Story of Seasons when it comes out, I enjoyed A New Beginning (even though it has it's annoyances like any other HM game) and it seems to have improved a lot of it's features.


----------



## Solaeus (Oct 26, 2014)

Oh gosh, I'm so excited for HMLV, I pre-ordered the rabbit plush too. I'm so psyched * *!


----------



## Cou (Oct 31, 2014)

Ermm yeah, if this is legit I'll most likely wait for the reviews and beat my other HM games before getting this one (how do you even beat HM lol). It does look a little.. off though compare to the previous and latest HM games... but the story of seasons looks nice. I can't wait for it.


----------



## RiceBunny (Oct 31, 2014)

At first I was confused as to why this game looked so terrible compared to the previous one. It looks like an amateur shot at making a Harvest Moon game. Then I found out this isn't made by the same people, that the TRUE Harvest Moon follow-up is actually called Story of Seasons. Which I've seen gameplays of about 6 months ago. 
Now knowing that, I don't feel so bad about not wanting to buy/play it.


----------



## Eldin (Oct 31, 2014)

Cou said:


> Ermm yeah, if this is legit I'll most likely wait for the reviews and beat my other HM games before getting this one *(how do you even beat HM lol)*. It does look a little.. off though compare to the previous and latest HM games... but the story of seasons looks nice. I can't wait for it.



HM is one of those games, similar to Animal Crossing, that you don't really "beat". As there is usually no ending (with a few exceptions, Hero of Leaf Valley, Magical Melody for Wii, etc), and you can just keep living on your farm for years if you'd like. There are many goals to complete like catching all fish, growing all crops, finishing shipping lists, getting married, having a kid, and many others. But they're pretty open-ended games so I wouldn't say there's really a way to technically beat them.


----------



## Silversea (Nov 1, 2014)

Is anyone else noticing how often they are throwing out so many Harvest Moon games? It feels like too many, and not all of them are even good...

Don't get me wrong I like Harvest Moon but it seems like it is getting out of hand.


----------



## Holla (Nov 1, 2014)

Not really interested this this one sorry Natsume! I'm saving my money for XSeed's Story of Seasons. It love the style of it and watching a Japanese Lets play of it has me sold!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Nov 1, 2014)

I'm not going to be getting this one either. Seems like this one was just kind of done as quickly as possible and thrown out to have something in the gap between the release for Story of Seasons.

Plus the art style for it looks.. odd.


----------



## Libra (Nov 4, 2014)

_Natsume’s latest farming outing apparently won’t eat up too much of your 3DS’s memory, as today it was announced that Harvest Moon: The Lost Valley will only take up 635 blocks or around 80MB of system space. The game is due out today in North America and in 2015 in Europe._

Source here.


----------



## starlark (Nov 4, 2014)

As many people have said, I'll be missing out on this one. IMO, the series is just getting worse and worse, even if this one isn't a direct follow up it gives a bad name to the franchise.
It seems Natsume are getting lazy-they're re using the sprites and mechanics from IoH and not making a very good job of it.
Grand Bazaar is the only acceptable one, I think, since it has a decent, original element added to it.
I traded in my glitched ACNL cartridge for ATOTT and I'm just glad it was glitched. Once I see a game I like, I'll trade in ATOTT for it. I don't feel like they took time to pick out decent bachelors I can obsess over either :L


----------



## Emily (Nov 4, 2014)

I adore harvest moon but i never feel like i have enough time between game releases to complete the games. Heck, im still on the ds titles even though i have the 3ds ones. I feel so behind when it comes to my beloved harvest moon that its not worth it to buy this game when it comes to eu since hyped for story of seasons really. I have never played minecraft bc im not into that kind of thing so this game wont suit my gaming habits really :c


----------



## starlark (Nov 4, 2014)

just looked SoS up and I'm going to say right away the bachelor choices are...:^)



I am praying we get an EU release, even if i have to wait two years, because there is no way I am missing out on cafe boy


----------



## Lepidoptera (Nov 4, 2014)

I'm on the fence with TLV. I feel like Natsume is being dishonest to its fans by not just out right saying its made by them alone. I do understand the need to make money, but tricking your fans into thinking they are buying a "REAL" Harvest Moon is wrong. I may or may not buy this game depending on how the ratings go for it.

Harvest moon hasn't been the same for me since the FOMT/MFOMT era. Rune Factory 3 and 4 seem a lot more fun. I just find HM characters so boring anymore. I already prepaid for Story of Seasons I really want to see how xseed translates the characters and I really like Klaus. This may be the last real Harvest moon I buy. I'm gonna miss having alpacas if that comes to pass. Hopefully not.


----------



## Chris (Nov 5, 2014)

I've been a huge fan of the HM games since I was a kid but I think I'll be giving this one a miss. It'll probably cost double in Europe anyway - and it doesn't even look like it's worth the NA price.


----------



## KCourtnee (Nov 5, 2014)

I'M GETTING THIS GAME!!!!!!!!!

The only other HM game I've played was Island of Happiness for the DS, which I LOOVED. 
I was actually thinking a few days ago "I wonder if theres a harvest moon game for the 3DS" and then I find this thread 

I may not get it this week because I'm saving up for Lights All Night (EDM music festival in Dallas, TX) but I shall definitely get this game <3


----------



## Libra (Nov 14, 2014)

For those interested in Story of Seasons:

_XSEED?s localization for Story of Seasons is coming to a close. The company has completed translations and editing work. Story of Seasons only requires some QA work to address bugs and preserve the personality of each character.

XSEED said in a new blog post:

?Besides all of the above, the QA process is also about preserving each character?s voice, making sure they speak in a consistent manner from scene to scene. That?s doubly important in a non-linear game like this one, where the script files aren?t always in any particular order, and where multiple localizers sometimes have to take turns writing the same character.?_

Source here.


----------



## Emily (Nov 14, 2014)

Libra said:


> For those interested in Story of Seasons:
> 
> _XSEED’s localization for Story of Seasons is coming to a close. The company has completed translations and editing work. Story of Seasons only requires some QA work to address bugs and preserve the personality of each character.
> 
> ...



Proper excited for Story of Seasons but know the UK will have to wait at least a few months longer than US - because it's practically a tradition for Harvest Moon games now even though it's the same language. 

Also has anyone bought The Lost Valley? If so is it good or bad?


----------



## Libra (Nov 14, 2014)

Emily said:


> Also has anyone bought The Lost Valley? If so is it good or bad?



I was reading the comments on Amazon earlier and they're not that good (click). They're not all bad either; some people really like this game.

One thing that seems to come back in those comments is the lack of a town. You quite literally have a valley but not a town like in the other HM games. From what I've read, the NPC's do come from a nearby town but apparently you never gain access to said town.


----------

